
An Air Car You Could See in 2009: ZPM’s 106 MPG Compressed-Air Hybrid : Gas 2.0 - prakash
http://gas2.org/2008/07/15/an-air-car-you-could-see-in-2009-zpms-106-mpg-compressed-air-hybrid/
======
mleonhard
It will be great to refuel our vehicles from the electric grid. Next we need a
dynamic pricing scheme where the price of electricity varies in real time,
based on the instantaneous demand. Then add a protocol for devices to learn
the current price and reserve and purchase their own electricity.

That will let our cars recharge their compressed air tanks in the middle of
the night, when electricity is cheap. It will also let our refrigerators and
air conditioners use cheap electricity to store up "coldness" in ice for use
during the day. Single-compartment washer-dryers can wash and dry our clothes
when electricity is cheap.

And once realtime energy pricing is widespread, we may even see companies
shipping their large computing jobs to run in datacenters that currently have
cheap electricity.

------
jws
I wonder if gas2.org is being paid per view... I cancelled the page load after
the first 120 ads were loaded from adjuggler.com. Never did get to see the
content.

------
vaksel
why do all these alternative energy cars always have to look futuristic?

------
ivankirigin
* 2.0 = --marketing

